# Pastry



## spicey (Jan 13, 2007)

what do you all think of danish pastry?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 13, 2007)

I like its flaky and buttery taste especially the ones with custard and peach filling.


----------



## spicey (Jan 13, 2007)

yes, i do love its flakyness too.Dont you think its  gives alot of trouble when making the dough.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes indeed.  Perhaps you could use ready-made dough.  Better still, you can even try ready-made Danish!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 14, 2007)

I just recently made danish in class it takes a lot of folding thats for sure.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 14, 2007)

Love it...the more turns the better!


----------

